# Finding hard to find 5XL and larger imprintables



## HellaCaj

Thanks to zymerguyer for motivating this here post. Here's a list I've composed and will update if I can, where to find 5XL and larger imprintables.

Canada

Big And Tall London's Menswear: Quality Clothes for Big and Tall Men
(full service)

Gilbert's Big & Tall - Website
(slightly pricey, high end)


UK

Big Tee Shirt - "Big Clothes Small Prices",big and tall clothes,big mens clothing

Polycotton Polo Shirt Plain 9XL-10XL

US

mens fleece jacket, wrangler jeans, pointer brand bib overall, mens sweat pants
(full service)

Big and Tall Corporate Casuals, Sportswear & Workwear


MISC & Keyword

Amazon.com kw: big & tall, big and tall, or e.g. "5XL"
eBay.com kw: big & tall, big and tall, or e.g. "5XL"

Big & Tall Men Wholesaler Directory
(us directory)

Looking for deeply discounted wholesale lots and gear for big women. PM if you know of any.


----------



## joeshaul

Your article's title is "5XL and larger", might want to have it changed to 6XL and larger. Thanks for the helpful links and post!


----------



## HellaCaj

Made the first update, thanks!


----------

